

Computer Science Education Act introduced in Congress - ab9
http://www.acm.org/press-room/news-releases/2010/cs-ed-act

======
francoisdevlin
This looks really good on paper, but I'm wary of a government mandate to teach
something that full time practitioners rarely master.

------
balding_n_tired
"to address the growing crisis in K-12 computer science education"

As someone who never saw a computer in any of his K-12 days (long ago), I
wonder how one measures the growth of the crisis. I suspect that if the
schools could address writing and mathematical competence the students could
more easily master computing either on their own time or in college.

